

Microsoft releasing Android ROM - whitecat
http://phandroid.com/2015/03/18/microsoft-rom/

======
whitecat
Here is the phone that they will be using.
[http://www.windowscentral.com/more-details-emerge-how-
xiaomi...](http://www.windowscentral.com/more-details-emerge-how-xiaomi-
windows-10-preview-will-be-distributed) Microsoft should have done this much
earlier. Releasing the ROM will allow who ever wants to have an operating
system different than Android. They can make profit from their own
"marketplace"

